# How easy is Sabayon Linux for beginners ?



## esumitkumar (Dec 4, 2008)

I am a new Ubuntu user ..Since Sabayon is so beautiful and Gentoo based ..how easy it is for for noobs  ??

Also 

1. Any Winamp like player exists in Sabayon ?
2. VLC pre installed ?
3. MS Office compatibilty ?
4. How easy is to install softwares ? 
(In Ubuntu just go to synaptic manager and install)
5. Which torrent client to use ?
6. Which CD/DVD burner software ?

Plz advice 

Rgds
Sumit


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2008)

^ Hey will be checking it out later this evening. will answer your questions.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 4, 2008)

Why don't you check it by yourself.. One a quick note Sabayon is the best LIVE DVD [not the mini live version I am talking abt] available yet !


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 4, 2008)

^^He might not be having a BB connection.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 4, 2008)

^^ I have but I want exp users opinions ..It will be a pain to download it in 2-3 days (32kb/s max dload speed on Airtel 256 kbps) , burn it and then see its hard for noobs


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 4, 2008)

^^Why don't you download the CD? I had download the livecd a few days ago , but didn't bother to try it till now. Will see how it is after exams. It was having XFCE DE.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 4, 2008)

^^hmm..well lets wait and see what Anorion says ..Also I will dload CD n then install ..Live CD main woh baat kahan


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 4, 2008)

But I prefer to download CD. On DVD around 2GB of data downloaded is waste as I don't use any IDE and softwares like Blender. For me it's better to download CD and then download the required apps. In this case, data downloaded is not more than 1.5GB


----------



## j_h (Dec 4, 2008)

All distros are basically the same. Its just that you have to get your internet connection running. If you can do that then GOOGLE will be there for any problems you might have. 
I have tried sabayon in the past and its nice. I remember it as a RED distro (its the colors used, like brown for ubuntu). 
Give it a shot. dont worry. if you have installed Linux before it wont be a problem.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it was in the DVD of one of the recent months, will have to tell you which tomorrow. Anyway, had a look:

1. Any Winamp like player exists in Sabayon ?
-Nyah, unless you count Mplayer

2. VLC pre installed ?
-No, but they have real player pre-installed

3. MS Office compatibilty ?
-What specefically? You cannot throw something like docx at it. But such things can be handled. 

4. How easy is to install softwares ? 
(In Ubuntu just go to synaptic manager and install)
-Depends on the software, but the GUI is pretty good

5. Which torrent client to use ?
6. Which CD/DVD burner software ?
-There are many available

Don't like this distro too much. It looks a lot better than many other distros, but when you move the windows around there is some weird wave effect that is very irritating. Also it is very slow for some reason. I suggest you go for Open Suse, if you want to avoid Ubuntu or Fedora. Also I checked out only the 3D kernel, there are a whole bunch of kernels available. I think eight, but I did not count too carefully.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2008)

That package manager Portato or something confused me a lot. When to emerge/e-builds,etc.. got my goat.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 4, 2008)

If U forget about its boot time, and package manager's slowness to install software from the internet, then it is the best distro for U...I don't recommend Suse.. but try linux Mint('better Ubuntu') or Mandriva One-2009(either Gnome or Kde CD)

Vaithy


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2008)

Easyness is a relative term, but it seems pretty simple to me. I didn't like Mint too much, that was also slow. The fast distros like eAR os or Puppy Linux LOOKS HORRIBLE. The more I am using Open SUSE, the more I am liking it (which is not much, the use, not the like).


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello .. did someone mention Sabayon?  

Yes its easily THE best live distro out there. I had been using sabayon since a long time, but switched to ubuntu as my DVD driver is gone kaput and can only read CD's  , I hardy used command line in Sabayon (except to configure my EVDO modem). I didnot install sabayon on my computer, thats because I used it for work related purpose and hence XP stayed on my desktop, where as my dad's laptop has Vista and is very slow, so I used sabayon live DVD on it ( sabayon loads faster than vista even in Live environment  ). Its totally n00b friendly and easy to use. go ahead and download it, you wont regret it. 

BTW Sabayon 4.0 is comming out this Christmas 
PS: @sumit : you want me to send the Sabayon DVD?....... remember Street Hawk


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 5, 2008)

If you want something easy why don't you try OpenSUSE


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for all ur suggestions  and Thanks Anorion too ..
Im sticking wid 8.10 Ubuntu ..I will experiment more with it....No distro hopping pains  

One question : I have gnome by default in Ubuntu 8.10 ..How can I install KDE or XFCE now ?



> PS: @sumit : you want me to send the Sabayon DVD?....... remember Street Hawk


bachao bachao .....arre bhai Charan maaf karo (For all those who dont know tis story .some 8-9 mnths ago Charan agreed to post street hawk DVD to me ..after 9-10 e mails he forgot ..after 8 months he said I am sorry ..plz give me ur address..I sent my address..uske baad I am still w8ing for that DVD     ]


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 5, 2008)

What so ever do give Mandriva a try  Its package manager is way better than Ubuntu, you don't have to ad PPA or 3'rd party repo


----------



## Anorion (Dec 5, 2008)

Sabayon 3.5 is on the Nov DVD. I went through or "distro hopped" across 8 distros in the past 2 days, and I found Open Suse to be the best that I tried.


----------



## j_h (Dec 5, 2008)

Anorion said:


> Sabayon 3.5 is on the Nov DVD. I went through or "distro hopped" across 8 distros in the past 2 days, and I found Open Suse to be the best that I tried.


It will be released on the 18th of DEC. So we can get it in the FEB 09 Digit Right ?


----------

